

Meetup at Bin 38 tonight - petersauer
http://plancast.com/p/2dmj

======
hristov
Seems like Bin38 will be the biggest beneficiaries of this whole affair.

They should go with it and rename that back room with the big table "the
collusion room" and give out free monocles and eyepatches to everyone that
books it for a private party.

~~~
docgnome
monocles and eyepatches? Sign me up!

------
jacquesm
That was somewhat predictable. I think there will be a lot of 'secret'
meetings in the near future.

